# Kat is a BIRD II *pictures*



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

They say that if there is something you would really really love to do, go for it!

They say that time is precious, don't waste it! 

They also say that time runs too fast, try and catch up with it! 

They add and also say that you never know what would happen tomorrow. So why not work on trying to do what you really love to do right now instead of leaving it to tomorrow? 

There is something that I ALWAYS wanted to do, but each time I arranged for it, something came up in the last minute to delay it for me :smpullhair: ... didn't give up though and kept on trying. 

Today was the day that it worked for me :chili: and I did it!!!! I went SKY DIVING!!!!! :chili:

Free falling was something that I always thought I would love to do. Just the thought of it was amazing. Guess what? I was not wrong! I enjoyed every part of it. if there is a feeling that I choose to describe it for me, it would be: FREEDOM and EXCITEMENT :clap::clap:









It was my first SKY DIVE! 13,000 ft above sea level! Flew Tandem with Greg! 









I say, don't delay anything you would really love to do  whatever it is, work hard on it to make it happen :thumbsup:

Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend!

hugs
Kat


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Omggg!! :new_shocked::new_shocked: GOOD JOB Kat!! You lived your dream!! :two thumbs up: The view looks amazing and must have felt amazing too!!! I'm so happy for you :hugging::happy:

I just can't imagine it haha because....I'm scared of heights...and...I'm TERRIFIED by the idea of free falling :faint: Especially the first moment of falling!! I feel like my heart is about to leap out from my body(I experienced it on one of those free drop roller coasters). Did you have to jump out of the plane by yourself?? I think someone will need to push me out first and I'll put up a good fight. HOWEVER, the saying goes you should always do what you fear the most so...hehe ^^;; ANYWAYS, you are one brave young lady Kat!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

AWESOME!! I already commented on this on the "What are you doing this weekend" thread


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG!!!! 
That looks so scary but I admire you so much for doing that! It must have been such a thrill!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I had to look at your pics again Kat!!!! GOsh I am sooo excited for you - I can only imagane the thrill you must have experienced free falling like that!!!! Eeeeek!!! It looks like sooo much fun!!! You go girl!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW KAT!!!!!!! good for you, looks awesome, not sure I could do that. Been ballooning etc. but the free falling would be just gut wrenching. :w00t:This is the sort of thing that shapes you, the courage and excitement, you will remember this day for the rest of your life. :aktion033::aktion033: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh wow! That's fabulous!

I parasailed for the first time in the Caymans a couple of weeks ago, but sky diving? Now that takes real nerve!

Congratulations!


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, excellent Kat:aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033::aktion033: :chili::chili: :aktion033::aktion033: What fun!!!!! :chili::chili: :aktion033::aktion033: :chili::chili:





.......sooooo.....what's next?!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

kat thanks for sharing the pics , that looks absolutely awesome , i will hopefully be doing the same this morning , im terrified but ive wanted to do this for a while ... looks exciting !!!! now why u blocked ur face huh , i would have loved to see ur expression lol .. way to go on following ur dreams !!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

amazing Kat! glad you had fun!!:aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow ,that's so cool if I were younger ...and healed faster,I'd go for
the jump. I wanted to do it when I was younger but never got the chance.
Now I take people up in planes to jump..

I'm afraid of heights or should I say ,I'm afraid of that sudden stop at the end...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat, you are a little bird.......flying through the air!! I admire your attitude of adventure!!!! You also are brave and courageous and CRAZY!!!!!:chili:I love you.....you wild and crazy girl!!!!:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, cool Kat. at first i thought these were stills from your other video adventure (in germany I think??). That's a great shot with the 'palm' as a backdrop.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

You are so awesome Kat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMGosh that looks amazing!!! But I would never never never be brave enough to do that, not even interested in the least! hahhhaha

I like the pic of you guys over the islands (I dunno what they are called?) of the palms. Looks awesome. Go you! Haha glad you experienced it and loved it. I'll keep my "Debby Downer" comments to myself about sky diving, haha that is soooo terrifying looking to me!!! EEKKKK


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Fun, fun, fun! I love being up in the sky! Good for you!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Stunning photos, Kat! I love, love, love them! Hope you could also enjoy the beautiful view, Lol! :two thumbs up:

You really enjoy the sky, wow, and you're very courageous! :yahoo:

Kat, :you rock:!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kat, that has always been one of my dreams! Yes ... to sky dive! 

Recently my physical therapist asked me what I would like to set as my goals. One is to sky dive. Although I would really love to do that one day ... of course, I laughed when I told her. She said that I will be able to sky dive one day. And, she is serious. (she worked with Lord of the Dance and Cirque du Soleil ... so, no wonder!) Sounds far fetched right now ... but, we shall see! In the meantime, you have lived my dream! Yay!!!:chili::chili: 

Your pictures are awesome ... and, so are you, Kat! I love the view from way up there in the sky, too! Beautiful Dubai!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh Kat that is just simply AWESOME,AWESOME,AWESOME!!! I'm to chicken to even think about jumping out of a plane! BUUUUUTTTTTTTT if given the right opportunity I may just consider it, as long as I am going piggy back.

I'm glad you had a blast!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy that you loved the photos, guys :chili: 
I have tones more of photos AND a video of the whole thing from A to Z! The camera man (videographer and picture taker) followed me and Greg everywhere during the experience. He took tones of close ups of us during the free fall as well. I don't share my photos in the world wide web (Internet)! but I only shared these that show only little parts of my body - blocked the face so that you can see what I was up to!
You can see Greg better in the pix though  so I hope this will make up for my Internet appearance! 



yeagerbum said:


> Omggg!! :new_shocked::new_shocked: GOOD JOB Kat!! You lived your dream!! :two thumbs up: The view looks amazing and must have felt amazing too!!! I'm so happy for you :hugging::happy:
> 
> I just can't imagine it haha because....I'm scared of heights...and...I'm TERRIFIED by the idea of free falling :faint: Especially *the first moment of falling!! *I feel like my heart is about to leap out from my body(I experienced it on one of those free drop roller coasters). * Did you have to jump out of the plane by yourself?? I think someone will need to push me out first and I'll put up a good fight. * HOWEVER, the saying goes you should always do what you fear the most so...hehe ^^;; ANYWAYS, you are one brave young lady Kat!!:chili::chili:


I think you should have the *love* for being up high in the sky in order to love this. Personally, I don't enjoy being a passenger in an airplane. but when it comes to these sort of air sports and adventures, I love them. If a roller coster made you feel like your heart was about to leap out from your body, then sky diving wont be fun for you. Maybe you can just stick to watching me doing it :thumbsup: Happy that I could share these ^_^ 

oh Sarah, the very first moments of falling are the best! I wasn't alone. I don't know how to sky dive lol this was my very first sky dive experience.... ever, so I had to go tandem. I was attached right in front of Greg who handled the whole thing (opening and controlling the parachute as we headed closer to the ground). All I did was go with the flow/wind and Greg :HistericalSmiley: 
In the first picture I shared, there are two bodies. The body that is facing the camera is Gregs. If you notice closely, his legs are bent. His leg in your right hand side of that particular picture, is shown bent more clear. The other two legs straight/up high in the sky are mine. My body was right in front of his and you can't see my full body, except for my legs up high in the sky. That picture was taken the first few seconds after our jump from the air plane. We flipped. That picture was taking in the middle of the flip. I say, the camera man caught a Kodak moment B) so it looks like we were falling straight head down, but that only happened during our flip; in that particular split second (captured in picture). 
In the second photo, you can also see Greg (top) and my hands and parts of my arms (bellow Greg). I was in a blue hoodie as the weather was brrrrr up there. but heck, an AWESOME of an experience :chili:




Snowbody said:


> AWESOME!! I already commented on this on the "What are you doing this weekend" thread


Glad that you liked it Sue, I just saw your (and few others comments) in the weekend thread. Thought of bringing them here so that I end up responding in the same thread ^_^



Snowbody said:


> Next scary adventure??? - I know - the NYC subways.:smtease: *I'll give you a guided tour if you come to New York.* Congrats Kat. *Can't wait for the video.* Also thought I'd get a peak at you, *tho a little peak with the helmet*, but no face.:huh: One of these days.






The A Team said:


> .......sooooo.....what's next?!!!


well, I am sure all up for a guided tour by AWESOME Sue :tender: that will also be AWESOME of an experience :Happy_Dance: ... by then, you will see a *live* video of Kat. The DVD video of my skydive, I didn't post in the Internet. It is just that I don't post my personal own pictures/videos in the Internet. Part of my legs and arms are ok to share I guess  
btw Sue, that isn't a helmet in the first photo of the post. That is actually Greg's head :HistericalSmiley: his hair is just a little long... his legs are bent, so you can see my legs up high in the sky. In that second picture of us, i am bellow wearing a blue hoodie. 



princessre said:


> I can't believe you did that!


I waited for this day for SOOOOOOOO long )


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

jmm said:


> Kat, nice to see someone else around here finds good reason to jump out of a perfectly good airplane LOL Glad you loved it, too!


I enjoy flying airplane-LESS :HistericalSmiley: .. in other words, I enjoy feeling the wind while flying :chili: I swear, it gives me a feeling that I can't properly describe in words. Just like the feeling of excitement. I am all for an adventure.




Johita said:


> experienced free falling like that!!!!


the first photo that I shared was the first few moments of being outta the plane. we didn't free fall in that position all the way down. That picture was taken the first few seconds after our jump from the air plane. We flipped; a whole flip. That picture was taking in the middle of the flip. I say, the camera man caught a Kodak moment B) so it looks like we were falling straight head down, but that only happened during our flip; in that particular split second (captured in picture). you free fall on your tummy; just like it is shown in the second photo where you can also see the Palm Island. I am the one bellow Greg; in a blue hoodie 



silverhaven said:


> you will remember this day for the rest of your life.


I will never EVER forget!!! 

I am still excited, Maureen!!! 



Madison's Mom said:


> Oh wow! That's fabulous!
> 
> I parasailed for the first time in the Caymans a couple of weeks ago, but sky diving? Now that takes real nerve!
> 
> Congratulations!


awwh thanks! I parasailed in 2009..it was fun, but not as fun as skydiving



uniquelovdolce said:


> kat thanks for sharing the pics , that looks absolutely awesome , i will hopefully be doing the same this morning, im terrified but ive wanted to do this for a while ... looks exciting !!!! now why u blocked ur face huh , i would have loved to see ur expression lol .. way to go on following ur dreams !!!


Oh I hope you get the opportunity to do it...I think that you are gonna love it!!!!! 

If I ever got the chance to meet you, I will for very sure bring the video of the skydive with me to show you  



michellerobison said:


> Now I take people up in planes to jump..
> 
> I'm afraid of heights or should I say ,*I'm afraid of that sudden stop at the end*...


Michelle, I remember you mentioning that you fly small planes. The one that took me 13,000 ft high in the sky for the jump is sure something you know how to fly :aktion033: 
If you fly planes, I don't think you are afraid of heights  Maybe it is more of the second sentence in bold above. Actually, you don't do a sudden stop at the end. The parachute is already opened way before in hand, so it slows you down :thumbsup: 



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Kat, you are a little bird.......flying through the air!! I admire your attitude of adventure!!!! You also are brave and courageous and CRAZY!!!!!:chili:I love you.....you wild and crazy girl!!!!:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


LOL 
well, YOU were the first one to call me a KatBird, so I say you gave me a perfect description :hugging: 



Maglily said:


> wow, cool Kat. at first i thought these were stills from your other video adventure *(in germany I think??).* That's a great shot with the 'palm' as a backdrop.


Kat is a Bird part one was taken in Austria. I was para gliding in Austria, so no free falling involved. In these photos though, I am sky diving :chili:



SugarBob62 said:


> I like the pic of you guys over the islands (I dunno what they are called?) the palms.


The Palm Island Jumeira is what the island is called 



Nikki's Mom said:


> Fun, fun, fun! I love being up in the sky! Good for you!


you gotta do it Susan :chili:



Alexa said:


> Hope you could also enjoy the beautiful view, Lol! :two thumbs up:


oh yes, lots of view time, Alexandra  the second the parachute is open, you get to see it even more!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kat, that has always been one of my dreams! Yes ... to sky dive!
> 
> Recently my physical therapist asked me what I would like to set as my goals. One is to sky dive. Although I would really love to do that one day ... of course, I laughed when I told her. She said that I will be able to sky dive one day. And, she is serious. (she worked with Lord of the Dance and Cirque du Soleil ... so, no wonder!) Sounds far fetched right now ... but, we shall see! In the meantime, you have lived my dream! Yay!!!:chili::chili:
> 
> Your pictures are awesome ... and, so are you, Kat! I love the view from way up there in the sky, too! Beautiful Dubai!


well, your physical therapist sure knows that you CAN do it if you like to later on, sweet Marie :wub:



Delilahs Mommy said:


> I'm *to chicken to even think about jumping out of a plane*! BUUUUUTTTTTTTT if given the right opportunity I may just consider it, as long as I am going piggy back.


You sure go tandem (not alone) the first time  not piggy back; but piggy FRONT. In other words, you get attached in front of the other person who knows how to do it!

LOL although they call me "Katkoota" (translation: chick), I don't feel the feeling of a chicken in me when it comes to these sort of activities :w00t:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I love it! You are truly amazing! It is so neat that you can do all these exciting fun things. Thanks for sharing!! :thumbsup:

By the way, is Greg a friend or just the jump instructor?:blush:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

UNREAL Kat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow! That's all I got to say is WOW!!!!!!! 

What an amazing experience!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:new_shocked::new_shocked::new_shocked: Thats all I have say... Oh and that I got another SM giggle for my day looking at your bravery!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great, Kat! I always wanted to do that, but never had the nerve. Thanks for letting me live vicariously through you! Looks like you had a blast.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> I love it! You are truly amazing! It is so neat that you can do all these exciting fun things. Thanks for sharing!! :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way, *is Greg a friend or just the jump instructor?*:blush:


*2 in 1* 

Awwh really happy that U enjoy what I share, Dee (hugs) you know, the only thing about skydiving is that it ends SO FAST!!! In just 7 minutes, you are on the ground again! I wish kit was a longer dive



mom2bijou said:


> UNREAL Kat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow! That's all I got to say is WOW!!!!!!!
> 
> What an amazing experience!


Lol Tammy  It was as amazing as I always thought it would be:chili: 



Silkmalteselover said:


> :new_shocked::new_shocked::new_shocked: Thats all I have say... Oh and that I got another SM giggle for my day looking at your bravery!!!


I am very happy to read that it gave you your SM giggle  loool and the shocked looks, I've seen in front of me when some people found out what I was up to. 

it really was soooo much fun:chili: 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Great, Kat! I always wanted to do that, but never had the nerve. Thanks for letting me live vicariously through you! Looks like you had a blast.


Happy that I took you along, sweet Linda:chili: 
You can't imagine how many times it got delayed for me, but wohoo, really glad that it worked for me


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

KAT!!!!! That is SO awesome that you went ski diving, you little dare devil, you!!! Those pictures are super amazing too! I have always wanted to go sky diving too but I would be WAY TOO SCARED I think!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> KAT!!!!! That is SO awesome that you went ski diving, *you little dare devil, you*!!! Those pictures are super amazing too! I have always wanted to go sky diving too but I would be WAY TOO SCARED I think!


Happy that you loved the photos, Nida :chili::grouphug: that is exactly how I felt about this experience last Saturday: LOVED it !!!

LOL I got a giggle out of the dare devil comment  it is funny that I see myself having the same description as my malts :HistericalSmiley: many call the malts dare devils when they see them not fearing the pool just diving like crazy...Sue in SM was the first to call them that in this thread. Oh I love your description :chili:this means that my malts are the PERFECT match for me :chili:

If you enjoy the thought of skydiving, you will enjoy actually doing it, trust me :thumbsup:

hugs
Kat


----------

